# S&w 627 non pc



## jjgold (Oct 29, 2009)

New around these parts. What is the consensus on the non Prfrmnce Cntr 627 357 8 shot? What is a good price? Who owns one? I prefer the N Frame guns.


----------



## Stainz (May 7, 2009)

The current production 4" 627, SKU #163357, looks great with it's partial lug. The 4" 627 Pro, SKU #178014, is only MSRP $56 more and weighs .8 oz less with it's tapered lug/slab sided barrel. It has too many great extras to ignore, making it quite a value. The cylinder is pre-dished for moonclips and the chamber entries are eased for faster reloads; the front sight ramp is spring-loaded for fast and tool-less sight changes; the recessed barrel crown and target barrel are pluses, too; and their is a modicum of a trigger job, as well. It's only $166 higher priced, MSRP, than the least expensive L-frame .357 Magnum, the 620. Mine, after 1.5yr, is still a 'keeper' and my favorite .357 Magnum, even making it's predecessor by several years, a 5" JM PC627 V-Comp with a great trigger, collect cobwebs. My 4" 627 Pro, with some nice Ahrends 'Retro Target' grips in cocobolo and wearing a HiViz front sight, is a nearly constant range bag occupant.

Stainz


----------

